# buying used d90 on ebay



## austriker (Oct 18, 2009)

i am looking at a used d90 on ebay and it is a very good price. however the listing says " *made in hongkong*" does this mean it is gray market? it says there is a 4year warranty avaiblie with it and also the seller has 100% feedback. it is selling from australia though. i am in america, it should still work fine right?

is there anything else i should worry about when buying used camera's on ebay?? 

thanks!


----------



## msp1488 (Oct 18, 2009)

austriker said:


> i am looking at a used d90 on ebay and it is a very good price. however the listing says " *made in hongkong*" does this mean it is gray market? it says there is a 4year warranty avaiblie with it and also the seller has 100% feedback. it is selling from australia though. i am in america, it should still work fine right?
> 
> is there anything else i should worry about when buying used camera's on ebay??
> 
> thanks!



I read some where , some one said NEVER BUY A BODY ONLINE UNLESS ITS FROM AN AUTHORIZED VENDOR  ! or they have a good track record


----------



## austriker (Oct 18, 2009)

huh good to know, but im looking for a steal b/c im a college kid and photography is bloody expensive. i just noticed the guy offers no returns so i may pass even though i could save like $300..

EDIT: Sorry i just realized that it sounds like i condemned you for the advice; not my intention at all. Thanks for the advice


----------



## msp1488 (Oct 18, 2009)

austriker said:


> huh good to know, but im looking for a steal b/c im a college kid and photography is bloody expensive. i just noticed the guy offers no returns so i may pass even though i could save like $300..
> 
> EDIT: Sorry i just realized that it sounds like i condemned you for the advice; not my intention at all. Thanks for the advice



lol its ok , dont worry i didn't find it offensive at all , and i agree , being in college and photography is expensive :/ , i wish you the best and keep searching . if any other offers returns , thats your next bet . wait for other member replies ,see if they offer better advice


----------



## Plato (Oct 18, 2009)

austriker said:


> i am looking at a used d90 on ebay and it is a very good price. however the listing says " *made in hongkong*" does this mean it is gray market? it says there is a 4year warranty avaiblie with it and also the seller has 100% feedback. it is selling from australia though. i am in america, it should still work fine right?
> 
> is there anything else i should worry about when buying used camera's on ebay??
> 
> thanks!



Nikon warranties are ONLY for the original purchaser.  They can NOT be transferred.  Exactly where is that alleged 4-year warranty coming from?  Further, if it is gray market (and I believe that it is), NikonUSA will not repair it even if you're willing to pay.  Your only option will be private repair shops (which are not necessarily bad).


----------



## austriker (Oct 18, 2009)

well sorry i read it wrong, it was a four month warranty. and the seller did not specify from where. anyways someone else bought it before me..

how important is this warranty issue? b/c i bought my d40 off of ebay about 11 months ago and i have had no problems.. do cameras generally have a lot of issues? or is it just because its nice to have 'insurance' on such a big buy?


----------



## Plato (Oct 18, 2009)

austriker said:


> well sorry i read it wrong, it was a four month warranty. and the seller did not specify from where. anyways someone else bought it before me..
> 
> how important is this warranty issue? b/c i bought my d40 off of ebay about 11 months ago and i have had no problems.. do cameras generally have a lot of issues? or is it just because its nice to have 'insurance' on such a big buy?



No, they generally don't have problems but you're purchasing a used item from a stranger.  Did you ever consider that he's selling it because he broke it?  Further, if he broke it, no waranty will help.


----------



## chip (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the D90 is made in Thailand but it would not be a good idea to buy a used camera from someone so far away.


----------

